# 'The Debden Kidd' - final outline



## chicoartist (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi guys,

Whew! My son was sick most of the week, so that put a severe monkey wrench in my already limited art schedule. Finally got this done! Now the enjoyable part starts ... 

Here's the final detailed outline. It's ready for the pencil study, our next step, which will be done on design vellum. Notice the differences between this and the color oil sketch above. The wingman has been moved forward, there are five airplanes airborne, and there is more detail in the background, including the Mustang to our far right. Further refinements, if needed, will come with the pencil study, but I don't anticipate much more will be done compositionally - that was supposed to be fussed over and pretty much "frozen" at this stage.

For artists like myself who create "representational" scenes from our imaginations, the several layers or "stages" of the creative process enable us to visualize the scene over a period of time, tweaking things as we go. The goal is to pretty much be on autopilot by the time we prepare the final canvas for paint. For this particular picture I enhanced the contrast quite a bit to make it easier for you to see at this small scale. I also "colored in" the airborne airplanes, and rather sloppily I must say . . . they won't be "black" in the final work!

Wade


----------



## chicoartist (Feb 19, 2006)

I forgot to include the oil sketch mentioned ... pls go here to 'compare' the final outline with the oil sketch:
http://wademeyersart.tripod.com/id67.html

Carry on - 

Wade


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

wow you've quite a tallent, it's usual to see the aircraft done from some of the angles you do them, interesting to see the ones with the construction lines left in too........


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, pretty slick! Good luck with it.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2006)

Outstanding, Wade!


----------



## chicoartist (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

Latest update ... rather than reinvent the wheel, the following text is from my site:

Here's the final pencil study for 'The Debden Kidd'. The main benefit of this exercise is my further familiarization with the hoped-for final scene and its various subtle nuances. The process of actually laying down tones in pencil like this is a sort of built-in layer of once again examining the scene and making decisions; but this time with the added goal of comparing tones and values - all before the first blob of paint is squeezed out of the tube. 

This is not intended to be a brushstroke by brushstroke guide for the upcoming oil study and final canvas. This is borne out by the lack of detail overall. Areas that I thought I needed to examine further received more attention at this stage. Parts like the sky, the groundwork, and the five airborne airplanes, all where I had a pretty good idea of where I was going, I indicated with only minimum detail, sometimes completing these elements quite rapidly. Though the overall finish is 'loose', these pieces do look quite attractive when properly framed. In fact, some collectors specialize in acquiring preliminary studies. Those that remain unsold make excellent displays at shows, very effectively displaying the various steps each artist takes when creating representational artwork.

Study for _The Debden Kidd_
Pencil on vellum
10 x 24


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking good Wade!


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2006)

sweet touch Wade ! I actually like the representational the best, ach du, must be my mind 8) 

keep it up

E ~


----------



## chicoartist (Mar 1, 2006)

Erich said:


> I actually like the representational the best!



Me, too ... nothing comes close to the look, feel, and impasto of an original representational oil painting - and an original pencil drawing isn't too far behind. Several of my collectors, matter of fact, collect only my pencil studies, 'rough' as they are.

Wade


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the pencil study that you posted here. I am sure the painting will be nice as well. I have a preference for the pencil studies because of their look.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

Cool!!!


----------

